# tired..



## jyoung8j (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm in the 5th wk with test prop.. idk if just me but been feeling really tired last few days. I don't remember being tired last cycles so this is new to me. Is this normal or is something up? Thx j


----------



## SAD (Oct 30, 2012)

You're dying.


----------



## SAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Just kidding dude, you're not dying.  Seriously though, you are tired and you want us to diagnose you?  Lol, come on man.  You are way over-thinking everything.  It could be a million things.  If it doesn't change, lower your dose.  Get bloodwork too, if it doesn't go away.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 30, 2012)

could be high estro or low estro..hard to say without bloods


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol sad u love busting my balls.. just been last few days and never felt like this before just seeing if was a side or some shit.. didn't kno if it was a sign of something.. just wanna be on top of it. Btw love ur avatar lol


----------



## SAD (Oct 30, 2012)

If I'm busting your balls, it means I care, lol.  Give it some time, and get bloodwork if it doesn't subside.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 30, 2012)

your fine man.  keep on a low dose AI, watch if your getting bloated, etc etc


we ll hold you down.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2012)

I like naps. Not naps gear but sleeping briefly mid day


----------



## usaranger07 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah you need bloodwork so you can be sure. But sometimes your body just needs a few days off.  And you will grow on those days so dont worry about that


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

Is this a first time with this source?
what's your weekly protocol look like (how many days off/week are you taking?)
how's your diet looking?  are your cals under TDEE?  getting enough carbs?

You really didn't give us much to go on.....

....oh wait, I take that back.  The solution is getting clearer.....


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I like naps. Not naps gear but sleeping briefly mid day



Oh we know what you mean POB. Ladies and gents its napsy in the flesh lol BTW where is money from my order 2 years ago ?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 30, 2012)

Take a couple of days off and get blood done. 

If that doesn't put the spring back in your step, get a Haitian hooker.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 30, 2012)

Take 3 days off


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 30, 2012)

Yea I really think a lot of it is I don't know how to take a day off..lol I've been going almost every day for 3mths.. another problem is I dnt think I'm taking in enough calories.. I'm going to schedule bloods and up calories tom.. thx..j I like naps to but makes me feel worse when time to go to gym..


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 30, 2012)

It's called caffeine


----------



## Azog (Oct 30, 2012)

Take three days rest, and on the morn of the the third day: consume mass quantities of pizza and beer. All will be cured.


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol pizza and beer dnt sound bad..


----------



## ccpro (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been through this and I'm still trying to pin down the cause.  What time of day do you pin?  I swear if I pin after 5pm I'm tired the next 3-4 evenings, if I pin by noon my energy is much better and I'm good till my next pin.  With that said, I do require caffiene in the am and it carries me most of the day.  I have to remind myself not to sit still after work or I'll get tired....keep moving, your young you have nor excuse...lol.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Yea I really think a lot of it is I don't know how to take a day off..lol I've been going almost every day for 3mths.. another problem is I dnt think I'm taking in enough calories.. I'm going to schedule bloods and up calories tom.. thx..j I like naps to but makes me feel worse when time to go to gym..



I;m thinking you've over taxed your CNS, that and not enough cals.  You're overdue for a break.


----------



## PFM (Oct 31, 2012)

In my personal experience:
1. E2 upper range or over range.
2. RBC's upper or over range.
3. Not enough calories (especially simple/medium carbs) or OD on protein.
4. Dietary fiber too low.

Any one or a combination of the above 1-4.

PFM


----------



## Rocky (Oct 31, 2012)

From my experience, being tired means my body needs rest....just thinkin out loud here but maybe just take a few days to rest, eat, recharge.  I personally take a week off when I start feeling grinded down...typically every 12-20 weeks.


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 31, 2012)

Thx guys they're all good points.. I'm thinking I need a few days off and need to up calories.. I'm at about 1800-2000 with most being high protein. Talking in bout 210g a day. I also do my pinning in eve after gym and shower. Anyone else heard this scenario..


----------



## ccpro (Oct 31, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Thx guys they're all good points.. I'm thinking I need a few days off and need to up calories.. I'm at about 1800-2000 with most being high protein. Talking in bout 210g a day. I also do my pinning in eve after gym and shower. Anyone else heard this scenario..



Change your pin time...try it...it can't hurt.  I can't produce the science to back it up, however, both of my docs. suggested am pinning for trt.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

^^ interesting idea


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 31, 2012)

Yea I'll try it.. thx ccpro


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 31, 2012)

Are you still feeling tired? All you are on is testosterone prop correct? Maybe your not getting enough carbs? Are you using any pre workout supplements or drinking higher amounts of caffiene or consuming more sugar than normal?


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 31, 2012)

I tell you what I have noticed with my current cycle. Initially, say Weeks 1-8, I had WAY more energy. I could get 6-7 hours of sleep and feel great. Energy wasn't really contingent on my diet, either. I could eat whatever I wanted and still felt great. Now, in Week 12 I can tell my body is soaking up sleep and nutrition like a sponge. It demands 7-8 hours of sleep a night and PLENTY of food. If I start cutting back on rest or food, I start feeling weird. Not sure if it's the 20 pounds I have gained on cycle, or just lifting balls to the wall for 12 weeks. I still feel "on", and feel great.....but my body seems to be telling me,"Ok, bro. Go ahead and pin me and lift like there's no tomorrow, but I am going to need a few things in return."


----------



## ccpro (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^^This sounds plausible


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 31, 2012)

Yea I ate lil more today and felt a lot better still little tired but not close to as usual.. I dnt take any pre workout soups or any caffeine. Think I really just ain't eating enough.. but guess over next few days I will b able to tell for sure.. just run out of ideas to eat protein oriented.. guess just add another chicken breast in there somewhere.. lol was trying to cut weight at first now wanting to bulk and think diet needs more tweaking.. yea I'm just on test prop.


----------

